# Somewhat new to this



## SuseyQue (Mar 12, 2010)

I was diagnosed with hashimotos last September after a visit to the endocrinologist. In the months prior to this visit I noticed that I was EXTREMELY tired and had a hard time focusing. I chalked the exhaustion up to working 30+ hours a week and taking 15 hours a semester in school. What I couldn't explain was the amount of weight that I had gained (45 pounds in almost a year) and the horrid heartburn that I was experiencing, as well as a whole slew of other symptoms that are kinda gross to talk about. I kind of had a feeling that I had a problem with my thyroid (the swollen neck gave it away) but figured it could be a number of things. I spoke with my primary care physician and she sent me for a full panel of blood work and an ultrasound. My lab results came back with a low TSH level and I was put on 100 mcg of Synthroid. What scared me most was that my ultrasound came back with abnormal thyroid goiters. This is what sent me to the endo and how I came to have hashimotos.

I had another visit with my primary today because I was tired of being so tired and didnt think that my dosage was high enough. She ended up increasing my dose to 125 mcg and ordering another round of blood tests. My thyroid has grown a little bit more so I might be visiting the endocrinologist again sometime in the near future.

Anywho I just want to thank everyone for their posts, I have been sorting through some of them and it has really helped put my mind at ease. I look forward to learning more about my condition and reading more from the other members!

P.S. Why are all the smilies sickly? :anim_07:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SuseyQue said:


> I was diagnosed with hashimotos last September after a visit to the endocrinologist. In the months prior to this visit I noticed that I was EXTREMELY tired and had a hard time focusing. I chalked the exhaustion up to working 30+ hours a week and taking 15 hours a semester in school. What I couldn't explain was the amount of weight that I had gained (45 pounds in almost a year) and the horrid heartburn that I was experiencing, as well as a whole slew of other symptoms that are kinda gross to talk about. I kind of had a feeling that I had a problem with my thyroid (the swollen neck gave it away) but figured it could be a number of things. I spoke with my primary care physician and she sent me for a full panel of blood work and an ultrasound. My lab results came back with a low TSH level and I was put on 100 mcg of Synthroid. What scared me most was that my ultrasound came back with abnormal thyroid goiters. This is what sent me to the endo and how I came to have hashimotos.
> 
> I had another visit with my primary today because I was tired of being so tired and didnt think that my dosage was high enough. She ended up increasing my dose to 125 mcg and ordering another round of blood tests. My thyroid has grown a little bit more so I might be visiting the endocrinologist again sometime in the near future.
> 
> ...


Hello there and welcome. If your TSH is low, I am wondering why you were put on thyroxine replacement?

Are you going to have FNA (fine needle aspiration) of some nodules in the goiter?

Can you get copies of your labs and share the results and the ranges here?

Did anyone do any antibodies' testing yet?

Here are some I recommend........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin*binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

Click on the [more] for some happier smilies.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## SuseyQue (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry not low...high! Been a while since I looked at my labs 

Here is what I have:
TSH: 50.160
Antinuclear Antibodies Direct: Negative
T4 Free, Direct: 0.68
T3: 162
I dont have any results for the other ones you listed, unless I am overlooking them on my results pages. 
My ultrasound results pretty much just says that my thyroid is midly enlarged but there us no solid or cystic mass in either lobes, and the color doplar demonstrates hypervascularity. Findings suggestive of Hashimotos vs. ill*defined multinodular thyroid goiters.

Thanks for the link! I actually have no idea what all of this means. 
Oh and no FNA my endocrinologist and primary do not think it is necessary.


----------



## SuseyQue (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow! I have reading some more posts and seeing other peoples post about their TSH levels kinda freaks me out about how high mine is. I have had two more level checks since these original results and they have come back "normal" but the actual number has not been released. Should I be alarmed...should I ask my doctor what the actual number is?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SuseyQue said:


> Sorry not low...high! Been a while since I looked at my labs
> 
> Here is what I have:
> TSH: 50.160
> ...


I recommend FNA; your findings are only suggestive, not conclusive.

Hypervascular means that the tumor contains an excessive number of blood vessels which is NOT normal. That is another concern.

ANA are antinuclear antibodies and while yours came in negative for which I am grateful, this test is "general" and really not specific of anything. ANA would also be "suggestive" and further tests would have to be run if ANA was found to be present.

I list it because it is "suggestive" of many autoimmune disorders; therefore, a good all around test to have. All the others listed are specific to autoimmune thyroid disease.

Vascularity
Vascular flow within a thyroid nodule can be detected with color or power Doppler US. The most common pattern of vascularity in thyroid malignancy is marked intrinsic hypervascularity, which is defined as flow in the central part of the tumor that is greater than that in the surrounding thyroid parenchyma (Fig 11). This occurs in 69%-74% of all thyroid malignancies (2,18). However, it is not a specific sign of thyroid malignancy. Frates et al (34) showed that more than 50% of hypervascular solid thyroid lesions were benign. Perinodular flow is defined as the presence of vascularity around at least 25% of the circumference of a nodule (Fig 12). This flow pattern is more characteristic of benign thyroid lesions but also has been found in 22% of thyroid malignancies (18). In contrast, complete avascularity is a more useful sign: 
http://radiographics.rsna.org/content/27/3/847.full

It is my humble opinion that you need more testing such as FNA and/or a second opinion or both.


----------

